# Interference



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

For speaker wiring, anc Coa, you can use direct burial and skip the conduit. But, it you fell you must use conduit, I would run them in separate conduits, even thought they may coexist in one without issue (conduit IS pretty cheap).

Distance from electrical sould be at least 12", or more if possible. If you must cross electrical, do it at a 90 degree angle.


----------

